
Using Gmail with Mutt - wheresvic3
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2016/09/10/gmail-with-mutt
======
upofadown
I'm not sure why everyone suggests the creation of a public key to protect
their Mutt IMAP and SMTP passwords. It just clutters up your list of keys for
no reason. I just use symmetrical encryption.

